# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Security - access for tradies?

## JB1

I'm starting to owner build again soon. 
Previously my last owner built house at the rear of the property I was living at the front property so security wasn't as big an issue.  
This time round, while I'll be at the site everyday, I won't always be there to open and lock the gates.  
How do builders or owner builders usually deal with locks and letting tradies access?  
I was thinking combination padlocks for the gates. 
And once locked up, how do I give access to tradies to the door? A key safe such as Model No. 5406D | Master Lock ?

----------


## JB1

Or should I just use a normal padlock and give them each a copy of the key?

----------


## Bros

You said you have gates so it would be able to use a chain and give add a padlock for the different contractors who come in and give them a key.
I have seen some gates in rural areas with up to 8 locks in series for this reason.

----------


## toooldforthis

for door keys a lock box like you linked works out ok.

----------


## r3nov8or

For gates: Link two or more padlocks, supplied by each tradie and yourself. Everyone has their personal lock/key and no hassles about distributing keys and getting them back

----------


## commodorenut

As long as you don't get some clown (like at my work) who jumps a few.... locks, leaving some of the service guys locked out.

----------


## Jon

> As long as you don't get some clown (like at my work) who jumps a few.... locks, leaving some of the service guys locked out.

  Yep, i get that too

----------


## JB1

Thanks guys. 
I think for the gates /chain, I'll give them a key for my padlock or if they prefer daisychain their own padlock.  
I won't be that concerned if they don't return the padlock key. 
Locks really only keep honest people out.  
Criminals will jump the temporary fence or cut the chain.  
====

----------


## r3nov8or

That is true  :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Criminals will jump the temporary fence or cut the chain.

  Or use an electric lock pick that opens a padlock in 2 seconds  :Wink: 
(Check out youtube for examples )

----------


## toooldforthis

My local crims prefer cordless angle grinder

----------


## METRIX

Easiest thing I find is a combination padlock, problem with keyed locks, is you will lose the keys, careless contractors forget to put it back, or forgets to bring it, or drops it etc etc.. 
Do yourself a favor, get a combo lock, these are the easiest, you can change the code anytime, the one below used letters instead of numbers.
Any lock no matter how expensive can be cut off with a cordless angle grinder in under 10 sec, the idea is really only to keep kids out and abide by the rules to secure the site when nobody is there.  https://www.bunnings.com.au/master-l...dlock_p4211166

----------


## JB1

I thought combination locks was the way to go due to reasons mentioned by Metrix. 
Looks like I was on the right track all along.  
Will use combo padlock and if by chance the tradies want to use their own locks they can daisychain off it.  
The good news is that I'll be building in a fairly safe established area so hopefully security won't be an issue but you never do know....     
====

----------


## METRIX

> If by chance the tradies want to use their own locks they can daisychain off it.

  They won't guaranteed 100%. 
Tradies don't carry locks, and are not interested in carrying them for your site, having a lock on the site is nothing to do with them, that's your responsibility as OB to ensure this is covered. 
The only thing they care about is having access to the site to do their work, make it easy for them to get in when required use a combo lock, keys are a PITA, follow the KISS principal.
The only time contractors would have a lock / key / multiple lock systems is for a commercial site that would have a service contract, residential sites forget it.

----------


## toooldforthis

what did you decide for the door keys?
or are you going to put a hasp/staple/padbolt on there and use a combo lock too?

----------


## JB1

> what did you decide for the door keys?
> or are you going to put a hasp/staple/padbolt on there and use a combo lock too?

  Will buy a key safe for the house door key. 
And Combo padlock for the gate. 
Seems like the most logical solution. 
Thanks guys.       
====

----------

